
These researchers have discovered the perfect password that’s easy to remember - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/10/22/these-researchers-have-discovered-the-perfect-password-thats-also-easy-to-remember/
======
alexkadis
The title of the article a bit overzealous but the system the researchers
designed is actually really cool. Direct link to their paper:
[http://www.isi.edu/natural-language/mt/memorize-
random-60.pd...](http://www.isi.edu/natural-language/mt/memorize-
random-60.pdf)

